# How can I change my avatar?



## BestUserName (Mar 18, 2020)

The link given on my profile isn't working, and I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Idonttrustlikethat (Mar 18, 2020)

Give me money.


----------



## Idonttrustlikethat (Mar 18, 2020)

and show bobs.


----------



## Vampirella (Mar 18, 2020)

Have you tried talk to staff?


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Mar 18, 2020)

send null your feet pics and dick pics and he will help you


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 18, 2020)

If it's locked, just post in talk to staff. Same thing happened to me and that fixed it.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Mar 18, 2020)

you cant, go get raped faggot


----------



## 2.D. (Mar 18, 2020)

buy the dlc


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 18, 2020)

Match my donation to Bernie! We can still win this guys!


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Mar 18, 2020)

You cant change your avatar that link is just put on there to mass with you.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Mar 18, 2020)

Lol, you got Foot of Shame'd and didn't even message sneasel while he was around.


----------



## soft kitty (Mar 18, 2020)

You have to make a talk to staff thread.


----------



## Spl00gies (Mar 18, 2020)

Seems like there's hijinks a_foot._ Shoulda picked your own, bud.


----------



## SigSauer (Mar 18, 2020)

Delete system32.


----------

